# Keine verbindung zu TV



## Florianrau (29. Dezember 2003)

Habe das problem das ich in den erweiterten eigenschaften von meiner Club 3D Gra. karte 9200 unter dem Register anzeige es nicht hin bekomme das ich die tv option anwählen kann Bzw ich bekomme angezeigt das das kabel nicht eingesteck ist
Habe es schon mit einigen neustarts versucht hat aber nichts genützt 
Hier noch einige genauere infos: Habe einen Shuttel pc mit FX 41 Mainbord,
wie schon erwähnt eine club 3d radeon 9200 G karte
Ich baue die verbindung wie folgt zwieschen pc und tv auf von dem tv out auf meine G karte über erdapter auf chinch und in den front chinch in meinem tv
Ich hoffe das mir einer von euch helfen kann und bedanke mich im vorraus

                    MFG Flo


----------



## fritco (4. Januar 2004)

Hast du den TV angeschlossen ,als der PC aus oder an war ?


----------



## kasper (21. Januar 2004)

@Florianrau
Das könnte an deinen Fernseher liegen. Bei meinen alten (über 10 Jahre alt) Fernseher hatte ich das selbe Problem wie du. Ich musste es an meinen Videorecorder anschliessen, damit es funktioniert. Mit den Fernseher im Wohnzimmer hatte ich auch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Florianrau (22. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort 
Ich habe das Problem gelöst. Hab mir ein Update gezogen, jetzt habe ich die Option die TV Erkennung zu erzwiengen und es funktioniert.
Das scheint ein Problem zu sein das öfters aufkommt.


                          MFG Florian


----------

